# Congo Growroom Build



## bwanabud (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, I decided to build a proper growroom that would handle my needs  This is over the top, very expensive, and will take me about 6 weeks to finish. I'll be adding updates as I have time.

We'll start from the ground up :hubba:, and take it all the way to monster buds :icon_smile:

Heavy equipment to dig the hole  Pour a 24"x12" footer, Build the 10" block foundation.....Add (2) 20'x8' Steel cargo boxes....(165') electric & water entrance lines.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 20, 2012)

:shocked:  uhhhhh . . . . I  . . . _bwana_ come over when yer done fillin that in !! :joint:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow very nice pilgrem just like mine only mine made outa sticks  Yur trails walkin be and interestin trail to watch, mind ifin I pull up log long side my good friend Dan K and watch yur travels?

BWD


----------



## bwanabud (Aug 20, 2012)

Welcome aboard Gents, all are welcome for a sit. The crane is coming today to set the cargo boxes, busy day ahead. Will check back in later with pics.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 20, 2012)

cool . . . when's the dumptruck coming over with the load of FFOF ??

this is gonna be good, BWD . . . . :48:


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice!!:holysheep:


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh. And I wanted to say if your doing hydro. That downhill slope would be optimal for a waterfall effect back to a large 500gal rez. Since its custom anyhow, a huge tank of water at the base, water flows in and out to however many buckets, then flows back to rez as a waterfall creating highly oxygenated water. Either way, your gonna need a big tank of water.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 20, 2012)

just a few questions. why such a big footer? and 10" block? never used those before. i don't wanna pry into personal business. but are your not located in the usa?

its just where i'm from 8" block are the standard, and the only time you need a footer that deep is if your right on the water. mostly for the pilings they have to drill first.

either way it looks amazing you do the block yourself? 
i see the holes in the plate but no anchor bolts. you use something different?
did you reinforce the footer with rebar?


----------



## Locked (Aug 20, 2012)

Geez bwanabud....you trying to make peeps like me who use tents in a spare room look like slackers?    Go bog or go home I guess. Very nice..this shld be Epic.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 20, 2012)

Yup be fire I be settin by till trails end reckon 

BWD


----------



## bwanabud (Aug 23, 2012)

Crane set the seaboxes, backfilled ditch & graded yard off, backfilled foundation, cut wall out & installed steel door, power washed units...ready for new paint & roof sealer....electric going in now


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 24, 2012)

mighty impressive pilgrem goin make fine oven be cookin in 

BWD


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 24, 2012)

ummmmmmmm wondering just how _much_ electric is going in there ??

 . . . trying to get a bright idea . . . . hehe


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2012)

Scoot over you guys. WOW!


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow this is pretty cool, Hopefully it will pay for itself in a few years!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 24, 2012)

ample supply of dank homegrown . . . priceless


----------



## bwanabud (Aug 24, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> ummmmmmmm wondering just how _much_ electric is going in there ??
> 
> . . . trying to get a bright idea . . . . hehe


I'm dumping a 125 amp service & Panel in the box...it's going to be a very unique & efficient grow space :icon_smile:

BTW: for all interested, I have a VERY EXTENSIVE construction back ground, and Electrical Engineer by trade...I know exactly what I'm doing :hubba:

Pics of my "small" (12 x 600w lites) grow rooms buds


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 24, 2012)

pretty handy at photography, too !!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 25, 2012)

looks amazing. can't wait to see the inside


----------



## HemperFi (Aug 25, 2012)

How about a ball park estimate of the cost to build a room like this one? I love it. Well done -- I believe it is the first room I've ever seen built to grow weed -- not a room converted to grow in -- beautiful. 

peace


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd like to know cost too . . . but there's a couple hints in this thread that maybe this may not be in the US . . . so your price may vary . . . 

but hey . . . no matter where on the planet you live, being able to do this kind of build _mostly by yourself_ is pretty outrageous !! 

I bwana know if you were the one drivin the freakin crane that dropped those freighter boxes down on the blocks . . . eh, bud ?? :joint:


----------



## meanjoegreendelivery (Aug 25, 2012)

That's it?


----------



## bwanabud (Aug 25, 2012)

DKL, No I wasn't driving the crane   Brought a pro in for that.

I live in the Eastern US, cost should be about 25k-27k...depending how fancy I get with amenities   I apologize to all for the slow updates, been working hard and running late. 

BTW, the entire grow room is designed to be picked up...set on a flat bed truck...and moved to a new location at a later date(my new farm).

I'm also doing all the work, recovering from a shattered hip...that makes me Superman  :hubba:


----------



## StikyClnes (Apr 20, 2013)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> DKL, No I wasn't driving the crane   Brought a pro in for that.
> 
> I live in the Eastern US, cost should be about 25k-27k...depending how fancy I get with amenities   I apologize to all for the slow updates, been working hard and running late.
> 
> ...




I know this thread is a bit old, but damn...bwanabud, my hat is off to you.  Go big or go home, i love it.  Hope the hip is feeling better.

Do you have any pics of the interior finished setup that you can share?

Much green mojo to you!!!:icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: 

Stiky


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 20, 2013)

Holy crap pilgrem dont be headin out in any fields during lightning storm my friend sluggen that much steal to ya. Hope yual mends well pilgrem  Oh and next time try to pull yur little buddy out of the line of xray fire 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks like the Doc had a good Screw Gun. Sure glads he didnt slip.


----------



## bwanabud (Apr 30, 2013)

StikyClnes said:
			
		

> I know this thread is a bit old, but damn...bwanabud, my hat is off to you.  Go big or go home, i love it.  Hope the hip is feeling better.
> 
> Do you have any pics of the interior finished setup that you can share?
> 
> ...



Stiky, will take some tomorrow for ya....she's all finished up & running now.


----------



## bwanabud (Apr 30, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Holy crap pilgrem dont be headin out in any fields during lightning storm my friend sluggen that much steal to ya. Hope yual mends well pilgrem  Oh and next time try to pull yur little buddy out of the line of xray fire
> 
> BWD



BWD, mended up good my friend...spent most of the fall & early winter in tree stands hunting....no problem. But getting thru the airports is a trip, half of the TSA got to 2nd base with me on body searches 

I went down to the Caribbean for 4 weeks to heal up, it did the trick...but their gonga sucks


----------



## StikyClnes (May 1, 2013)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> Stiky, will take some tomorrow for ya....she's all finished up & running now.



Much appreciated kind sir...Green MOJO to ya'


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (May 1, 2013)

cmon man, quit teasin . . . we bwana see it !!!!!

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 19, 2013)

Defiantly best build I have seen would like more pics of the final current status


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 19, 2013)

Awesome man, we want more pics!!


----------



## bwanabud (May 22, 2013)

Very sorry for the delay, been hectic here....busy with all the girls & some personal tragedies visited.

First group:Mechanical room, drying racks, water & timers/electrical


----------



## bwanabud (May 22, 2013)

Second groupassive exhaust foundation grills, Intake/fresh air foundation grills,
Fresh air floor register & 1" rubber floor, Basement fresh air boot & filter grill, 3/4" water line entrance & drain


----------



## bwanabud (May 22, 2013)

Third group:Intake/fresh air floor boot with diverter, Intake/fresh air insulated duct & boot, Exhaust discharge & carpet diffuser, Basement view of passive exhaust, water line with thermal control heating cable


----------



## bwanabud (May 22, 2013)

Fourth group:Barometric damper control(inside), Barometric damper control(outside), Barometric damper control(wide shot), Front door 4x magnified peep hole,,,,,and finally a peek in the door :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2013)

This looks really nice. So sorry about your personal grief.

Do you have any plants?  Mojo for the grow!


----------



## bwanabud (May 22, 2013)

Fifth group:Exhaust dishcharge fans(lite duct)w/speed controls, lite duct with individual control dampers, Intake/fresh air speed control, girls, girls

There are 14 x 600w HPS lite, 2 x 335 cfm Max-fans, 1 x 850 cfm Max fan, 6 x 16" Air king circulating/oscillating fans...flood tables covered in Titanium roof underlayment(piped to the basement for discharge), 1 x Digital room thermometer(with hi-low hold), 1 x Digital room thermometer with transmitter to send temp. reading to house(digital display...then I don't have to walk out to see room temp)

The plant pics were taken a while back, room is full now and girls are finishing up.


----------



## bwanabud (May 22, 2013)

I'm getting tired now  

Group six:Finished pic of front, finished pic of back, close up of "fake" garage door


----------



## bwanabud (May 22, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> This looks really nice. So sorry about your personal grief.
> 
> Do you have any plants?  Mojo for the grow!



Thank you Rosebud, the long hand of the Reaper touches us all.....enjoy your days on this earth, life is sweet but short.

Got a bunch of girls finished up...still posting pics :hubba:


----------



## StikyClnes (May 24, 2013)

bwanabud,

Impressive, nice job. Couple questions if you dont mind.

1. Do you have, or have you had any problem controlling the temp, humidity etc in your setup?

2. What kind of track did you hang your lights from? is it something specifically designed that you bought as an accessory with your lights? Or something commercially available that you "repurposed"?

3. What size fan are you using to cool your lights? Are you able to keep the lights cool enough for your liking?

Sorry if some of this may sound dumb, im a newbie at growing MJ. MOJO to ya':icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2013)

I just looked at your xrays, i am an xray tech. OUCH!! Geez, no replacement? Maybe too young....

I love a grow room you can throw on a truck and move.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 24, 2013)

Man Bwanabud, that is seriously nice :nice: That is what I want when I grow up


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 9, 2013)

StikyClnes said:
			
		

> bwanabud,
> 
> Impressive, nice job. Couple questions if you dont mind.
> 
> ...



Thanks, lot of work & design. No problem controlling temps so far, it got into the 90's here...I ran the lites at nite,,,,,24hr high was 78 deg.

The steel track is UniStrut....the 1 1/4" deep stuff, bolted right thru the steel roof. Then used the threaded UniStrut nuts...inserted eye bolts & hung lights with yoyo's.

Using 2 x 6" MaxCan fans...the multi-speed versions. When it's hot, run on high...when it's cold, run on low...or only 1 fan. All ducted with 6" galv. pipe, dampers for adjustment, 6" alum. flex to lites(allows for height adjustment).

I use a 8" MaxCan for fresh air....and an extra 6" MaxCan for fresh air insertion.


----------



## happydaze (Jul 9, 2013)

just awesome. I must say thaT I always dreamt of using one of those containers.

beautiful job man :clap:


----------



## crazdad777 (Jul 10, 2013)

tht thing is awesome nice build bro..


----------



## zem (Jul 15, 2013)

glad to find this thread  very nice work bwanabud


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks guy's 

Really the only challenge is cutting holes thru the steel, but a good grinder w/slicer wheel & sawzall wirh good blades...and good to go. Make sure to use MC wire(metal shielded)for good grounding. They are plug & play for me now....set them on a tiltbed truck & they can travel anywhere


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 15, 2013)

It's still in the 90's here now.....my 24hr room temp Hi's....80 deg


----------



## akhockey (Jul 15, 2013)

Amazing system sir. Impressive is an understatement.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Oct 2, 2013)

Love the setup man
Any chance you'd be willing to share the harvest numbers


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 2, 2013)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> Love the setup man
> Any chance you'd be willing to share the harvest numbers



Sure, I'll share anything but my mailing address 

16x 600w HPS
4 plants per light
5.36z avg. per plant
Total=21.44 lbs per 9 week grow


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow, fantastic.  Big investment of effort, time and $$ reaps a big reward.  

Congrats . . . I bwanna party with you, dude! :joint:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Oct 7, 2013)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> Sure, I'll share anything but my mailing address
> 
> 16x 600w HPS
> 4 plants per light
> ...




Awesome thanks
How long they get vegged before flip?


----------

